# First Fatty Italian Style w/QView



## silverwolf636 (Dec 12, 2009)

Well here it is, my first fatty that was supposed to be smoked today (some of you know the story). All I can say is, "It was a success!"

Italian Sausage:


PepperJack and Mozzarello Cheeses, Bell Pepper, Pepperoni, Mushroom:


My Rushed Bacon Wrap:


On The Smoker:


Missing Ingredients On Top of Fatty; More Cheese, Mushroom, Onion, Pizza Sauce


Finished Product; Everyone enjoyed it. Very Tasty





Thanx again gang. Another well accepted smoke.

--ray--


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2009)

Man thats a ugly but very yummy looking Fattie there Ray. Man I like the rolls you got with the fillings. The missing ingredients that you put over the top didn't quite come out looking so hot when you put it on the fattie. But the final product looks fabulous and I bet that it was more than yummy too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have to be awarded for your first of many and also for the final product looks.


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 12, 2009)

HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is what I have been missing????????

That looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alx (Dec 12, 2009)

nice Fattie.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for the first of many!!!!


----------



## rivet (Dec 12, 2009)

Dang bud, that's one nice fattie for a first timer, and in fact, anytimer. Looks delicious!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2009)

Great Looking First Fattie...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh wow!
That thing was looking good with those ingredients and then adding those toppings just put it over the top!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanx Gang.  I think some of you know what I went through when I smoked this one.  Guaranteed, that -won't- happen again. But, it all turned out well.  Looking forward to doin a breakfast one.  Drawing up plans now. Computer Science?  ah, I think I'll go back for architecture, food architecture the way I've been planning these out.  Hmmm, gonna have to fire up the AutoCAD.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 12, 2009)

Great looking fattie,,,pass me a few slices...


----------



## morkdach (Dec 12, 2009)

hooked on the fatty gig now are we


----------



## smokin-jim (Dec 13, 2009)

Great job. Fatties are awesome. I bet that was excellent tasting.


----------



## smokeon (Dec 14, 2009)

Not bad for a first try. Fatties are very forgiving and delicious.

Some things I'd suggest to help out.

1. Try putting the sausage in a ziplock bag (1 gallon size IIRC) and roll it out with a rolling pin. Then cut the bag off of it. It will be uniform thickness and the right shape and size for the bacon mat. I resisted this at first because I couldn't see 'wasting' a bag like this, but after having done it I wouldn't go back to patting it out by hand.

2. Use a lot more bacon in the weave. And use thick cut bacon. I can't tell from the photo, but it looks like you stretched the bacon. I usually use a 1 lb package of thick cut for the mat. But I also cook 1 lb of bacon for the stuffing as well. So I have some extra pieces for the weave if I need it.

3. Weave. I divide the number of pieces of bacon in half (if there's 16 in the package I lay out 8) and lay them out in the vertical strips. Then I fold every other strip in half. I then lay the first strip in for the horizontal. Lay the half folded strips back down flat and then fold the other strips in half over the 1st horizontal piece. I then lay in the second piece. I continue this, alternating the groups of strips I fold until the bottom half of the weave is complete. Then I move to the top half and to the same thing. This way, there is no stretching of the weave and it's nice and tight with no air gaps.

4)  When it comes time to cut it up, you need a SHARP SHARP SHARP, smooth edged knife.  A serrated 'saw' won't do a good job. A serrated knife will just rip the bacon off the outside of the fattie.  I've got a good sharp bread knife that works well for me.

You've got good basic technique. Keep practicing and good luck.


----------



## striper (Dec 15, 2009)

Smokeon;400765 said:
			
		

> Not bad for a first try. Fatties are very forgiving and delicious.
> 
> Some things I'd suggest to help out.
> 
> ...


----------



## powderxp (Dec 15, 2009)

Great job on the fatty...love the ingredients, and the toppings!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to you!


----------

